
HTML5 music visualization - surunzi
https://github.com/surunzi/VisualMusic
======
johnhenry
I think this might get more traction if you were to post a link to the demo
page,
[http://surunzi.github.io/VisualMusic/](http://surunzi.github.io/VisualMusic/),
rather than the project page
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=github.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=github.com).

